# Hello Everyone!



## Dean (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello Everyone,  It's my first post here.  I am a student of Shen Men Tao and am learning Tai-Chi Chuan, Hsing-Yi, and Pa-Kua.  I hope by posting here I can meet and learn about other arts.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome! Sounds like a well-rounded internal background you have!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the group, enjoy.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Dec 18, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Dean (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes everybody!  I look forward to discussing more with you all.


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcom to MT.  I'm sure that you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 18, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2008)

Dean said:


> Hello Everyone, It's my first post here. I am a student of Shen Men Tao and am learning Tai-Chi Chuan, Hsing-Yi, and Pa-Kua. I hope by posting here I can meet and learn about other arts.


 
Welcome, 

a student of Doc Stier?


----------



## Dean (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, I am a student of, Doc Stier.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2008)

If I may ask how long have you been training with Doc?


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 18, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Dean (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcomes folks!



Xue Sheng said:


> If I may ask how long have you been training with Doc?


Yes, I have been training off and on since about 1992.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Good on blue, welcome.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------

